# My Daughters devoted Tigger ;)



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is a piccy of my daughter Zoe ( 8 years old ) cat Tigger he devoted to her its so sweet he sleeps only on her bed :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Tigger is gorgeous...xxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Ony he is a little stunner and so gentle you couldn't wish for a more laid back cat  xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh he's beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooooh he is stunning. *note to self, pinch Tigger*


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awwww he is gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww he is so stunning.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw he's lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow beautiful,


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Aaaaw Tigger is a gorgeous cat


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hes a beauty


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I just love tabbies and he has such an expressive face,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww he is gorge! xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww Thanks Everyone xxxx Tigger is really missing my daughter this week  she has gone to Cornwall with her Grandma and some friends for half term she is having lots of fun  and poor Tigger is lost without her xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Stunning Pics..


Thanks Ashley  i missed the postman today as i was at work  i'll pop down there tomorrow morning and get my parcel, can't wait to see the watch you have made for her i'm sure its stunning ! :thumbup: xx


----------

